# Taurus Signs Jessie Harrison-Duff to Captain Shooting Team



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

I am new on here. And the only reason I am posting on the forum is to show you Taurus bashers that Taurus is not as bad as you people are trying to say check out the links. If Jessie Harrison will sign with Taurus they must not be as bad as you BASHERS are trying to say.

Taurus International Manufacturing Inc - News Details

Jessie Harrison

Jessie Harrison - Wall | Facebook


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How does this prove, in anyway, that Taurus is not as bad as some say?

It means nothing but that they are paying her some big bucks to be on the team. She will likely have weapons made for her that bear no resemblance to what they sell commercially (possibly internally).


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> How does this prove, in anyway, that Taurus is not as bad as some say?
> 
> It means nothing but that they are paying her some big bucks to be on the team. She will likely have weapons made for her that bear no resemblance to what they sell commercially (possibly internally).


True But I know Jessie Harrison would have never signed with them, if they were not trying to turn things around. She has a reputation to try and keep up with. There new CEO and president Mark Kresser is trying to turn this company around.
I no Taurus has had their problems but they are trying to change. The last shot show I had a chance to talk to Mark Kresser and he said number one on his to do list was to improve Customer service and Quality control. I say give them a chance they are trying to change. And my pt1911 just hit 10,000 round count and my pt92 I lost count a long time ago.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Obviously they were as bad as a lot of people say or they wouldnt be "TRYING TO TURN THINGS AROUND"(your words not mine).
This post looks like troll bait to start a flame war and nothing else.


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

No I am not trying to start a Flame war. just trying to say give them a chance. And yes I said Trying because they are trying to improve. why is that bad.
I know they have had some bad products but so has a lot of them for one look at S&W bodyguard 380 and its firing pin problem.
Bodyguard380.com Forum • View topic - Firing Pin
Bodyguard380.com Forum • View topic - Bodyguard Firing Pin Broke
Bodyguard380.com Forum • View forum - Issues/Problems With Your Bodyguard 380


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

scooter said:


> Obviously they were as bad as a lot of people say or they wouldnt be "TRYING TO TURN THINGS AROUND"(your words not mine).
> This post looks like troll bait to start a flame war and nothing else.


I am sorry I just read my first post and yes. I did sound like a troll and like I was trying to start a flame war. All I was trying to say is give them a chance and some time.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Dude, I know this is a forum and I own two Taurus's myself and shot many others. But if your trying to change perceptions here, you pissin in the wind and trying to stay dry. You could have easily just said "hey look who Taurus signed, maybe good things are a head for them". But you went ALL CAPS to the bashers you just set yourself up. You could/should have approached it a little bit differently.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:watching:


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

jrwilson said:


> Dude, I know this is a forum and I own two Taurus's myself and shot many others. But if your trying to change perceptions here, you pissin in the wind and trying to stay dry. You could have easily just said "hey look who Taurus signed, maybe good things are a head for them". But you went ALL CAPS to the bashers you just set yourself up. You could/should have approached it a little bit differently.


*Yes I know I kind of figured that out.* 
I just hope Mark Kresser with the help of Jessie Harrison makes all them bashers out there eat crap. I just don't see why there is all the bashing going on. Because I like all guns, I own Taurus, Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Sig Sauer and so on you get the point, I just like all Guns. 
My favorite brand is Ruger and S&W and I have had problems over the years with all of them brands, including Glock I had a G23 G4 it made a good paper weight will it stop me from buying another glock or Ruger or S&W NO Just picked up a new SR40c love that gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rifle_man said:


> *Yes I know I kind of figured that out.*
> I just hope Mark Kresser with the help of Jessie Harrison makes all them bashers out there eat crap. I just don't see why there is all the bashing going on. Because I like all guns, I own Taurus, Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Sig Sauer and so on you get the point, I just like all Guns.
> My favorite brand is Ruger and S&W and I have had problems over the years with all of them brands, including Glock I had a G23 G4 it made a good paper weight will it stop me from buying another glock or Ruger or S&W NO Just picked up a new SR40c love that gun.


What's next, you going to challenge the bashers to meet you out by the flag pole after school? Maybe you can double dog dare someone into a game of the dozens....

Thread closed.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just as an update to this:

http://www.gunnuts.net/2014/07/30/breaking-taurus-manufacturing-fires-ceo-mark-kresser/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting. Call me - I'll take the job and fix the problems 

I guarantee it...


----------

